# GT-R on Top Gear next Sunday



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Just come back from Top Gear today. Stig launches a GT-R inside the studio......!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Several questions spring to mind. Firstly why and secondly how?!


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it a gold one..?


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Several questions spring to mind. Firstly why and secondly how?!


Why? - Clarkson had a theory that a GT-R could perform a trick (it couldn't)

How? - The studio is quite big after the audience were cleared from the car's pathway.......!


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

DanielM3 said:


> Is it a gold one..?


Red


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Someones GTR on here?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Did you get any pictures? sounds like fun


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Did you get any pictures? sounds like fun


I was working so was asked not to take pictures other than in the approved interval.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Someones GTR on here?


Probably the MY14 press car in the new metallic red.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm intrigued now, what trick was they trying to do ????


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Probably the MY14 press car in the new metallic red.


Correct


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

deankenny said:


> I'm intrigued now, what trick was they trying to do ????


Patience is a virtue Dean..............


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

deankenny said:


> I'm intrigued now, what trick was they trying to do ????


nothing to see here lamboboy.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I was about to email them and tell them to go visit Japan and do a full episode on all variants of the GTR.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

DanielM3 said:


> Is it a gold one..?


NO can't be


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> nothing to see here lamboboy.


This is a place for local people, nothing for you to see here haha love that show.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

*GOLD..*



goldgtr35 said:


> NO can't be


A little birdie told me top gear had there hands on a gold GT-R...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Let's hope there's a bit more to it than some pointless piece showing a launch over 30 yards.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> nothing to see here lamboboy.


:chuckle: He's a traitor!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> nothing to see here *Trollboy.*


Fixed.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it this one....









Bobby


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that is Gold



Goldie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Red Red Red It's the fastest and BEST and it could be MINE (but it's not) LOL


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Snap...! 

Dan....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OMG 2 gold ones so bloody common !!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

mallockman said:


> Why? - Clarkson had a theory that a GT-R could perform a trick (it couldn't)
> 
> How? - The studio is quite big after the audience were cleared from the car's pathway.......!


Yep I was their working as well . Just a bit of silliness but that is what makes TG the entertainment show that it is . Not saying anymore , you buggers will have to wait to Sunday ..........
It was a red 13 plate car used .


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve said:


> OMG 2 gold ones so bloody common !!!


Poke it Steve, Not as common or as slow as the RED ones.
.:squintdan:squintdan


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Goldie, yours is only quick as it's a Daytona with jewellery..! 

Dan...


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Looking forward to this sundays episode!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

DanielM3 said:


> Goldie, yours is only quick as it's a Daytona with jewellery..!
> 
> Dan...



LOL… Brilliant
Goldie


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

just seen it, Jeremy praised the car as well... saying how quick they are ..

well done stiggy, didnt crash it lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stupid F'in test of the cars acceleration tho !!!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Haha what great entertainment!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Looking at the Caterham website NOW !!!! 650R here I come !!


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> Looking at the Caterham website NOW !!!! 650R here I come !!


Hi Steve

That's who I work for - pm me if you want any info


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL Great, how much discount can you get ?

Will pm you


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

That's because red cars are slower so it was unable to do the cloth pull and it was not running mpss either


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, You just know what I am going to say next don't you 

IT's COS IT WAS ON MPSS's !!!!!


----------



## Poppaboost (Dec 11, 2013)

I think i might try that with mine at the mother in laws next week lol!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Good episode especially the part where Hammond drives that merc


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

especially the arabs police cars very nice.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I did find it amuusing that the ties on the back of the GT-R were too high, meaning it would lift the tablecloth up.
Plus they tried to launch on what looked like a smooth surface.

But it got the desired effect. 

I looked at the 650R when it came out months ago.
Just a bit to hardcore for me and I wouldn't want to take my son out in it.
For nice weather track days only though it looks epic.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I did find it amuusing that the ties on the back of the GT-R were too high, meaning it would lift the tablecloth up.
> Plus they tried to launch on what looked like a smooth surface.
> 
> But it got the desired effect.
> ...


650R is just mental.... R300 or R400 would be the as far as I would go. Although I do like the look of the concept and agree with TG that the caterham is a bit old.

BMW motorbike table cloth looks to be a fake..... 
https://bmwmcmag.com/2010/10/mythbusting-bmws-tablecloth-trick/

But yes, expected result achieved :thumbsup:


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Surely the pulling height should be exactly the same as the height of the table?
I was more impressed that the Stig managed to stop in time. I'm sure once the camera moved away from the shot of him getting in he would have lifted the visor up.


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Neanderthal said:


> I was more impressed that the Stig managed to stop in time. I'm sure once the camera moved away from the shot of him getting in he would have lifted the visor up.



Stig had plenty of room to spare - then the GT-R was edged forward to look as though it stopped a *** paper away from the hanger door..........


He never raises his visor even when talking to production staff or our (Caterham) engineers


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Fail or not, brilliant end to the show. Classic Top Gear silliness 

Plus some added praises from both Clarkson and May on the car itself


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL - you mean the Stig talks ???


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> LOL - you mean the Stig talks ???


Sorry - obviously not - my mistake.........


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

mallockman said:


> Stig had plenty of room to spare - then the GT-R was edged forward to look as though it stopped a *** paper away from the hanger door..........
> 
> 
> He never raises his visor even when talking to production staff or our (Caterham) engineers


Really enjoyed the 620R clip. Outstanding car mate


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mythbusters covered that trick with the bike. It was fake although they finally managed to get pretty close at one point using much longer rope and far higher speed.

Nothings real anymore.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

mallockman said:


> Stig had plenty of room to spare - then the GT-R was edged forward to look as though it stopped a *** paper away from the hanger door..........


That's show biz lol, I think most people would have worked that out, but then again maybe not. That's one of the things I don't like about TG, it's all too scripted, a bit like an american sitcom, you know what's going to happen next.

Have to wonder why they didn't do a proper feature on the GT-R, surely it would have been more interesting than a table cloth pull?


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

It was a good episode.
Looking forward to seeing how fast the new GTR and nismo spec GTR go round the top gear track.
Does anyone think the nismo spec GTR could be as quick around the top gear track as any of the new hybrid super cars (p1, Porsche, Ferrari)?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> Looking at the Caterham website NOW !!!! 650R here I come !!


The Atom is faster


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> The Atom is faster


Any atom or your atom? 

I dont see many atoms beating the 650R Caterham, except maybe the V8 thing.......


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Any supercharged will. The topgear leaderboard it is 3 seconds faster and that was in a version 2. The version 3 300 is loads faster in all respects. 0-60 real world in mine as standard was 2.6


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Any supercharged will. The topgear leaderboard it is 3 seconds faster and that was in a version 2. The version 3 300 is loads faster in all respects. 0-60 real world in mine as standard was 2.6


TG Leaderboard:-

01:15.1 Ariel Atom V8 500 (moist)
01:17.9 Caterham Seven Superlight R500 (cold)
01:19.5 Ariel Atom 2 300
01:22.3 Caterham 620R (wet)
01:24.0 Ariel Atom 1 220
01:25.0 Caterham R400

620R was on a wet lap.... so a little unfair to compare - 620R has more power, lower 0-60 time and a higher top speed.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahh yes missed that. Ok will do some real world runs on next dry day


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Ahh yes missed that. Ok will do some real world runs on next dry day


Whats the spec on yours now? Have you got a thread/link? Love these things!!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Whats the spec on yours now? Have you got a thread/link? Love these things!!!


I dont have a thread but I really should put something up. Looks like tomorrow will be a good day for some numbers, ill use my vbox sport as it attaches easily.

Spec is pretty much factory with carbon and alcon options. Weight is 606kgs so quite a bit heavier than the Caterham, but I rather suspect thats without the options it needs to perform as it does that my Atom has on it.

Remapped by myself so I have no idea of power but no pulleys changed now so can only be around 340 max really.

I am fairly sure I can do a higher top speed and better 0-60. Only thing that lets the Atom down is the lack of front end grip / weight. Will post up a full thread soon on Atom as soon as I have time. It does not need any more power, it needs chassis first.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds pretty cool.... get a thread up!


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Why are they giving out red press cars lately the GTR looked absolutely dreadful in that colour especially under the studio lightning. The red on the 2013 steering wheel is the icing on the cake too


----------

